# Pat on the back



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

What have you made that got you home, saved the company money without even a pat on the back(Smoke)I once made a key to the galley.We eat like Kings(and queens) on the grave yard watch


----------



## JohnBP (Mar 27, 2008)

While junior on the Br. Freedom, I was made responsible for the lifeboat engine (usually the 4th E.). On inspection found that the lever that releases the compression was broken off.... so I made one over two watches, worked great. No pat on the back in fact the 2nd just hated Scotsmen and in particular X cadets from the "Alternative training program", but I learned a lot. John


----------



## MWD (Aug 15, 2005)

On the Union Castle ‘Kenya Castle’ in the early 60’s As J2 I could not understand why on full away when we pulled up the parson reaction turbine ‘end tightening gear’ there was no corresponding increase in the HP inlet steam pressure. 
The gear arrangement contained masses of lost motion and it seemed the only way to ensure the HP rotor was being pulled right up to the stop was for a new keyway to be cut in the two gear wheel spindles. We had a shaping M/C in the workshop but I had to admit not being familiar with using one. However, my boiler man was, and I therefore persuaded the senior second to allow us at the next shutdown to try and rectify the arrangement on the starboard engine. Unfortunately we had no further opportunity to do the Port engine that voyage

It worked a dream, and the HP inlet stem pressure rose significantly. This was supported by my daily fuel consumption figures which showed a noticeable reduction. I estimated if both engines were so adjusted we could have saved ten tones a week and at the then price of I believe £10/ton and five such vessels in the fleet a worthwhile saving to the company. 
Point of story – The Chief was so worried about having to explain the port and starboard HP engine inlet steam pressure differences, that he adjusted the log all the way to UK and flatly refused to make a case for doing the other engine next voyage, let alone suggesting to the super that here was a saving to be made at no cost to the company as we could do it on board!
MWD.


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

A pat on the back means something different to a dairy farmer. Received my due.


----------



## howardws (Aug 15, 2009)

While acting as relief 2/E on P&O Ferries 'Lion' in Dover (I was 3/E on 'Dragon' in Southampton but Lion's 2/E had put his finger in a turbocharger to see if it had stopped - it hadn't) I diagnosed the reason for 17 of the 24 cylinder heads having leaking joints and filling the engine room with exhaust gas - it was a machining mistake. The Chief who took her to refit and cured the problem using my advice took all the kudos!


----------



## sandhopper (Mar 15, 2013)

howardws said:


> The Chief who took her to refit and cured the problem using my advice took all the kudos!


The O.B.E scenario is very common in all walks of life. Maybe that is why I have met engineers that know what the problem is, know the solution but prefer to keep quite and live with it.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

"The Chief who took her to refit and cured the problem using my advice took all the kudos!"

But you knew, Howard, and the Chief knew too - could he look you in the eye?

Folk like that are everywhere, why worry about them?

John T


----------



## howardws (Aug 15, 2009)

trotterdotpom said:


> "The Chief who took her to refit and cured the problem using my advice took all the kudos!"
> 
> But you knew, Howard, and the Chief knew too - could he look you in the eye?
> 
> ...


Not long after the incident I was promoted to 2/E, ended up on 'Lion' for six years and realised that he wasn't really much of an Engineer. I felt superior rather than anything else!


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

Farmer John said:


> A pat on the back means something different to a dairy farmer. Received my due.


I always thought A Pat on the back was an Irish homosexual!


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Farmer John said:


> A pat on the back means something different to a dairy farmer. Received my due.


It is what you receive if you bend over to put on the cups and fail to keep clear of the overboard discharge!

Bob


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

I did get a Letter of Commendation from the Senior Lloyd's Surveyor on the Panama Canal for making port of refuge after fixing a humungous steering gear failure out in the Pacific...I had it framed but buggered if I did not lose it somehow...


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

I have to say I have admired that repair of yours at sea since I first read about it as it is a difficult job even in the Dockyard(Thumb)


----------



## retfordmackem (Aug 30, 2013)

A.D.FROST said:


> What have you made that got you home, saved the company money without even a pat on the back(Smoke)I once made a key to the galley.We eat like Kings(and queens) on the grave yard watch


Whilst on one ship ,think it was British Patrol 1972, the C/E handed me an Inventory of electrical spares to check and to order. Most of the material was on regular re-order. I then went through the list and crossed off nearly all of these as we were awash with spares, such as 1 amp fuses of which we had about 400. I then wrote asking for these to be crossed off and could we use the money saved to get more usable spares,and listed them.
Next time we came into Isle of Grain someone from H/office came down to query why I had crossed so much off . I explained and heard nothing more about it. If they went through the fleet copying this they must have saved a fortune .


----------



## Tony Crompton (Jul 26, 2005)

A.D.FROST said:


> I once made a key to the galley.We eat like Kings(and queens) on the grave yard watch


On MacAndrews "Pinto" we made a key to the pantry and made extra sandwiches from what we found.
Suspect the Chief Steward probably knew and turned a "Blind Eye" to it as it was all done in moderation.

The lock was changed after the Third Engineer came back from ashore one night and made himself a 14 egg omelette and
there were none left for breakfast!!

Invariably good "scams" are ruined by someone going too far.

Tony


----------



## Ray Hartley (Aug 28, 2013)

*More a kick in the backside that a pat on the back*

Made the "Old Man" a walking stick from an cut off condenser tube and a door handle because he spent a lot his time on his backside not popular.


----------

